# Rescued feral pigeon.



## Ashnavory (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi all! New to the group, here. My husband noticed back in July or so, that there was a bird who had made a nest in the rafters at his work. A month or so later, there were babies. Not long after, he came back to work after a holiday weekend and discovered the mother and all the babies had flown the coup (haha) except one. He/she appeared to be injured, and covered in oil (he works in an automotive factory, and most likely the bird had been trapped all 4 days in the shop alone, looking for his family, maybe?). He brought him (we’ve deemed it a boy even though we don’t know, and I’ve yet to pluck a feather and send it for testing) home so we could clean him and hopefully better see what was wrong. After finding no obvious injuries, we opted to continue care until we were sure he could fly and then perhaps release him. Well, 4 months have gone by, and boy, does he fly, right into the hearts of everyone who walks into my house, including my husband and myself, and even my 2 and a half year old nephew who lives with us. He’s warmed up quite well to us. Follows me around the house all day. Makes kissy noises whenever he can’t find me (I always make them at him so I was beyond thrilled when he started making them back). There’s no way we could ever let him go now! I’ve read a few discussions on here, and I’ve been doing some research online, but as a first time bird/pigeon owner, I was hoping for maybe some general advice/tips/tricks. We’ve got him eating pigeon seed, and bought unsalted, raw Spanish peanuts, which I’ve crushed to fine pieces but he doesn’t seem to respond to them. Is there something I can do to get him to try them? Are there certain behaviors that indicate certain feelings? For example, he seems to growl, while pacing in front of my one cat, and then he’ll suddenly fan his tail out and down toward the floor and charge her. Is that as vicious as it looks to me? Or is he just playing? My cats are pretty much terrified of him, and try to stay away. Is there a good way to discourage bad behavior? Or should I just plan to try to reward good behavior? Also, if anyone can help me identify his specific breed, that would be great, as I do believe I need that in order to tell why sex he is. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird! Sounds like a male. What is his name? Ferals make wonderful pets. Our first feral was an injured girl, Phoebe, who stole our hearts.


----------



## Ashnavory (Jan 5, 2021)

Thanks! We think he’s a male too! His name is Poe, also known as Polaf (like Olaf from frozen) or Polar Bear or Sassy Boy. Haha. He’s definitely stolen our hearts quickly!


----------



## Joeyspesh (Sep 16, 2020)

Hi! What a gorgeous boy! 
Pigeon feed is great for him! You could get sunflower hearts (not with shells, just the hearts) as a treat a few times a week. Peanuts aren't necessary for them... I have found they just choose the seeds they like the best, so if he's avoiding them he probably isn't interested. 
Have you got any supplements or vitamins for him? 
Sorry I can't help with the behavior towards the cats, my little rescue is still young and interacts so sweetly with the dogs I just dont have any experience. I know pigeons are very territorial and can be aggressive around their 'house'.


----------



## Ashnavory (Jan 5, 2021)

Thank you!! I’ll definitely try the sunflower hearts! Turns out, he was eating the very very teeny pieces of the peanuts that I had crushed, so I’m thinking the bigger pieces were just too big. He definitely picks and chooses what he wants out of the seed! It’s so funny to watch him throw the pieces he doesn’t like when he’s eating! 
I haven’t even looked into vitamins or supplements! Do you have anything specific you’d recommend?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Recommend calcium plus vit D and mineral grit.


----------



## Ashnavory (Jan 5, 2021)

cwebster said:


> Recommend calcium plus vit D and mineral grit.


Thank you! I will do that!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I use calciboost, which you put in the water, and grit from a feed store.


----------

